# OWC: Other World Computing ordering experience



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, 

I'm about to order a newertechnology ministack V2 Firewire/USB drive for my mac mini which I can't seem to find in Canada. So, it looks like I'll hafta order from OWC from the States that ship to Canada. Shipping is rapage as usual...about 30 bucks. 

Just wondering if anyone has ordered from them and can give any feedback on these guys. Thanks! 

http://box4.clubbox.co.kr:8037/app/download.cgi#


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

The OWC guys have been in the Mac upgrade business for a long long time. I think they have been around for about 10 years. I have dealt with them twice and the last time was some 4 years ago when I bought a G4 CPU upgrade for my G3 beige. As far as my experience goes, I don't have any complaints. They normally ship by UPS and at least that should be traceable.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I just received a OWC Mercury Elite external hard drive from them, and have no complaints. I used their FedEx option, and it arrived very quickly. Their was a duty charge which I paid upon delivery.
A great external hard drive case, by the way.

IMHO never ever use UPS if you can help it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I've used OWC a few times. Always a good experience. Quick and reliable. In fact, one of my purchases was the MiniStack.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

I've used OWC several times, usually for memory upgrades (when they are cheaper), a G3 upgrade for my 8500 and more recently an external HD.

RickTheChemist makes a good point about MacDoc; it's better to order from local suppliers IMO if you can get it for about the same price.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

RicktheChemist said:


> MacDoc sells them in Canada.
> 
> http://www.macdoc.com
> 
> RtC



That's great. 

If they would only return your emails.

I tried to buy a mini from MacDoc ... said they'd send over a quote and invoice. Three times I emailed them regarding it. Never received a reply. Great service!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

diemodern said:


> That's great.
> 
> If they would only return your emails.
> 
> I tried to buy a mini from MacDoc ... said they'd send over a quote and invoice. Three times I emailed them regarding it. Never received a reply. Great service!



They had some server issues past couple months. Dave or Geoff usually reply asap. If you want it so bad, why not just call to follow up instead of sending 3 emails that might of never got there?

DON'T SHIP UPS cross border. They will overcharge you on the broker/customs fees because they use 3rd party. FedEx does it themselves so they are cheaper.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

diemodern said:


> That's great.
> 
> If they would only return your emails.
> 
> I tried to buy a mini from MacDoc ... said they'd send over a quote and invoice. Three times I emailed them regarding it. Never received a reply. Great service!


Do they happen to have a store or warehouse where I can go pick it up?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

no complaints - 1 purchase


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Memory and iPod battery delivery was fast albeit to a friend living in the U.S.
Both products were top notch.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I've ordered from them a few times over the past 5 years. No complaints, and I'd order from them again.


----------



## ROFF (Feb 21, 2001)

KardnalForgotHisPassword said:


> I've ordered from them a few times over the past 5 years. No complaints, and I'd order from them again.


Same here.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

I bought some cheap ram for an old 9500 project from OWC. It was advertised for $16.00 plus $8.00 for shipping. So, a few weeks later I get this giant UPS box, about twice the size of a binder and I have to pay $15.00 on the spot for brokerage/border costs. Was a big box necessary? Ram is pretty tiny.

Anyway, I might purchase something if the price is right, but, UPS is a ripoff and I would rather deal locally.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

RicktheChemist said:


> MacDoc sells them in Canada.
> 
> MacDoc.com
> 
> RtC


He gets them from OWC.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Pylonman said:


> I bought some cheap ram for an old 9500 project from OWC. It was advertised for $16.00 plus $8.00 for shipping. So, a few weeks later I get this giant UPS box, about twice the size of a binder and I have to pay $15.00 on the spot for brokerage/border costs. Was a big box necessary? Ram is pretty tiny.
> 
> Anyway, I might purchase something if the price is right, but, UPS is a ripoff and I would rather deal locally.


You know you can choose to have them send it via USPS. It isn't really any cheaper up front and it can take a little longer but you avoid all the brokerage fees.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You know, this thread is from 2006.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ch***t I hate that!!! No I didn't notice Lars, thanks.  Why do people do that, resuscitate threads that old it is GD annoying when you don't notice.


----------



## Reveeen (Aug 26, 2008)

Holy "blast from the past" Batman!

ALL my OWC purchases worked out well here, they would not have had happened at today's exchange rate, and I would NEVER ship by UPS.

Keeping those two "things" firmly in mind (meaning: if, and when, the money gets equal, or closer to equal) I would have no trouble spending my hard earned cash there ANYTIME.

We all know that UPS is a rip-off, and OWC has no trouble shipping other ways, even taking the time to ship USPS on request.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Reveeen said:


> and OWC has no trouble shipping other ways, even taking the time to ship USPS on request.


Yeah I had mentioned that as well in one of the four replies I posted to *a three year old thread* . Actually OWC seems to get that their Canadian customers want to avoid the brokerage fees of USPS. I was once talking to one of their staff on the phone and they mentioned that a lot more Canadians use USPS than Americans.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

screature said:


> I've order from OWC at least a half dozen times and NEVER had anything like that happen.


Well maybe they have improved since 2005-2006 but $300 brokerage bills on RMA's declared at 3x to 10x their value were not appreciated.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Trevor... said:


> Well maybe they have improved since 2005-2006 but $300 brokerage bills on RMA's declared at 3x to 10x their value were not appreciated.


Yes well I can certainly appreciate how that would p**s anyone off.  They do seem to have put their house in order since then, at least if my experiences are reflective of their general state of affairs and not just good luck on my part.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I have used them several times and never had a problem. I found the shipping a little much. That was the down side. The upside was they have an incredible stock. I was buying things like accellerators, RAM for a 7100...Stuff that is not in my neighbourhood shop.

The RAM for the 7100 was an interesting experience. I call them:

"My name is Fred, how can I help you?"

"I'd like to buy some RAM."

"For What machine sir?"

"For a PPC 7100"

Long pause

"Really"

"Yes"

"That's a very old machine. I am afraid we don't carry RAM for that one."

" Um ... Your web site says you do"

"Really .... Can you give me a part number?"

I did

"What do you know. We have 5 sticks left. Can I sell you all 5?"

"Umm ... No .. I'll just take 2 and leave 3 more for someone else."


----------

